# Food Couriers that are too lazy to deliver food to your Door



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.

They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes but we laugh harder when we wiz in your food


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Yes but we laugh harder when we wiz in your food


WTF and why


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

There's another "Well Known Member" wizzing in people's food again... damn

If you're well known careful you'll get caught sooner than later... just sayin'


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


It used to be worse but its gotten better lol I've had the same issues as well


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

In other news
Customer orders cheap deliver service, doesn't tip, expects door to door service


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

At least Dallas UE FAQ says the following:

*Will my delivery partner bring the meal to my door or inside my office?*
Your delivery partner will generally bring your order right to your door. If it's easiest for you to walk outside-that's fine too. You can always meet the delivery partner at the curb.

Guess some of the drivers interpret the ambiguous word of "generally" to their favor so they don't have to get out of their cars. I somewhat understand if they do it when talking about apartments etc. as those could be quite a PITA, but not so much when delivering to a house.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Some of the places that you deliver to....I had a paragraph of how to get to them...park here ECT...I had one yesterday that gave me a security code and it was still with no parking....had to find a spot via meter park and bring it up...felt like a third rate person by a over privileged 20 something person...a...walked through a foot of snow because they didn't want to meet in the lobby...I wasn't happy soaked the rest of the day...


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

This is the OP that was *****ing about pool drivers picking up additional pax.

I call troll.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

When Eats first started, it was SUPPOSED to be curbside service. No going into the restaurants, no waiting in drive-thru lines, and no going to doors. No need to leave the car.

Drivers confused about that would contact Rohit, who didn't have a clue, and he would tell them to go to the door, so they did. And screwed everyone else.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> At least Dallas UE FAQ says the following:
> 
> *Will my delivery partner bring the meal to my door or inside my office?*
> Your delivery partner will generally bring your order right to your door. If it's easiest for you to walk outside-that's fine too. You can always meet the delivery partner at the curb.
> ...


Do you think these drivers not delivering to the door are reading........ anything? Lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


I hate you.
You never tip.
I spit in your food.
You never tip.
You complain because the food is cold, or not what you ordered.
You never tip.
And I'm making pennies to bring your fat ass a half dozen big-macs because you too lazy to go get your own.

Did I say ... I hate you?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I hate you.
> You never tip.
> I spit in your food.
> You never tip.
> ...


:shame:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


the lazy fat slop ordinging a big mac fries and a shake to be delivered is calling someone else lazy.

that's just funny.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> In other news
> Customer orders cheap deliver service, doesn't tip, expects door to door service


That's one reason I don't do Ubereats


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Average Person is here just to start trouble again?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have only had a few Eats deliveries, despite being in a high demand area I hardly get a ping. I have never been tipped for one nor rated. 

Some apartment complexes I have gone to have confusing nunbers and once I sat in front of the building for about ten minutes, finally texting the customer (once I found out how). Not like they receive a notification or anything! 

I just had surgery so I won't be able to drive for a few days. Once I return to the road, I won't be able to lift much or walk very far, especially stairs. So keep in mind that the driver may have something that limits their mobility. 

Personally, as a customer, I'd rather walk out to meet them. In a large part because I know that it will help them move on to the next ping faster. Oh, and I'm not lazy. 

Unlike 95% of my riders, I always tip. Do you?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

AND...Now we know why we shouldn't do Uber eats on top of Pool/Shared. _points at OP_ Exhibit #1.

Honestly, it was always meant to be a curbside delivery service. I won't be knocking on your door when there's a good chance your lazy self may have gotten your own address wrong like most people tend to be so good at. I've seen people shot over less than accidental trespassing (knocking on the wrong door, pulling into the wrong driveway).

P.S. Exercise is the key to elongated life. Consider it sometime. Soon, you'll have aggravated enough delivery drivers and RS drivers that you'll either be taking the bus or a bike anyway. You should probably start getting used to it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OP is a troll who makes complaints about drivers and waits for reactions. He has posted drivers complaints about:
-Drivers taking additional Pax on Pool rides
-drivers having cameras
-now drivers not delivering to door

TROLL. Note the name and ignore or don't respond.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> OP is a troll who makes complaints about drivers and waits for reactions. He has posted drivers complaints about:
> -Drivers taking additional Pax on Pool rides
> -drivers having cameras
> -now drivers not delivering to door
> ...


Bait is far too tempting to decline to comment


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Passengers abuse come to the door more often then not, if its a house and the house is labeled and has a door bell and parking then 99/100 times they will bring it to the door no problems.

When you live on the 8th floor no elevator no parking no tip and you demand door delivery, you will eat spit for lunch. Its your food, you have time to eat it right, you have time to answer the door.

You have gps, unless you want to eat cold spit on food, when you see the arrival notification wait at the door with $2 cash tip like a competent reasonsble person. If you dont want to tip, dont eat out, do not order delivery, go use your food stamps at the grocery store.

It doesnt matter what service you use or what restaurant if you act like a jerk you will eventually eat spit and pubes so tread lightly w the people who handle your food.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't see an issue.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


bx u assholes do not tip- uber pay us 4.12 for ubereats. come out and get ur shittt


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

One thing that I can personally say, I would *NEVER *do anything to someone's food, no matter how poorly they treated me. This is a service industry, if you cannot handle the occasional asshole than please find something else to do. You signed up for this, good times and bad.

Shame on anyone who has treated a customer poorly. Not only is tampering with food illegal, you ruin the reputation of everyone else that cares about the work and is adult enough to let things slide.

To the entitled passengers and Eats customers, treat drivers as you would treat yourself or your best friend. Do you tip for things like a haircut or good service at a restaurant? This is no exception. Remember, we are not paid by the hour (many passengers I have spoken with have believed that this is the case).

Hoping that the OP is just a troll.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> bx u assholes do not tip- uber pay us 4.12 for ubereats. come out and get ur shittt


Deceptive inflated menu prices, service charges (some apps), delivery charges and you wonder why people don't tip or not a lot? Oh please. Triple/Quad dipping much?

Consumers gives two rats ass that couriers doesn't get pay enough, all they know is that they already pay MULTIPLE fees to have it deliver, and if courier needs to be compensated more then it needs to be taken up with the company, not the customer.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> One thing that I can personally say, I would *NEVER *do anything to someone's food, no matter how poorly they treated me. This is a service industry, if you cannot handle the occasional @@@@@@@ than please find something else to do. You signed up for this, good times and bad.
> 
> Shame on anyone who has treated a customer poorly. Not only is tampering with food illegal, you ruin the reputation of everyone else that cares about the work and is adult enough to let things slide.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If you don't agree with something, or have bad experiences with that one thing... Just avoid it. For instance: My most negative experiences are with Eats and Pool. So, I just don't accept requests from these two branches, and my life is happier that way.

Unfortunately, even if OP just so happens to be a troll, there ARE still real people out there that believe that behaviors such as laziness and abuse of those doing a public service is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Deceptive inflated menu prices, service charges (some apps), delivery charges and you wonder why people don't tip or not a lot? Oh please. Triple/Quad dipping much?
> 
> Consumers gives two rats ass that couriers doesn't get pay enough, all they know is that they already pay MULTIPLE fees to have it deliver, and if courier needs to be compensated more then it needs to be taken up with the company, not the customer.


Very good points


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Deceptive inflated menu prices, service charges (some apps), delivery charges and you wonder why people don't tip or not a lot? Oh please. Triple/Quad dipping much?
> 
> Consumers gives two rats ass that couriers doesn't get pay enough, all they know is that they already pay MULTIPLE fees to have it deliver, and if courier needs to be compensated more then it needs to be taken up with the company, not the customer.


Valid as these points may be, it still does not give one human the right to treat another like garbage. Especially when the one they're treating like garbage is doing them a service.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You all are falling right into this trolls trap!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> This is the OP that was @@@@@ing about pool drivers picking up additional pax.
> 
> I call troll.


Nice, taking things out of context then call other troll. Just because you disagree with another view doesn't make that person a troll.


Seamus said:


> OP is a troll who makes complaints about drivers and waits for reactions. He has posted drivers complaints about:
> -Drivers taking additional Pax on Pool rides
> -drivers having cameras
> -now drivers not delivering to door
> ...


Gotta love taking out of context again. I believe in win win relationships, when it make sense. And sometime it make sense for no additional pool passengers.

Privacy has always been a point of concern.

Delivery to door is expected, so no idea what your butthurt about.

When a consumer have a complain about the service, to bring their concerns up, ofc the consumer should let the service providers know, and what better than the forum for service providers?


merryon2nd said:


> Valid as these points may be, it still does not give one human the right to treat another like garbage. Especially when the one they're treating like garbage is doing them a service.


Brother, how is expecting courier to deliver to the front door of a house treating them like garbage?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Where I drive, eats customers are encouraged to meet at their driver's vehicle. They tend to select that option and then call when we get there and rudely demand that we come to the door anyway. Because that is, apparently, acceptable behavior. Lol


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Brother, how is expecting courier to deliver to the front door of a house treating them like garbage?


You expect $20 service, pay them $5. That is the very definition.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

And when they want me to pay 10 bucks to park and drop off their food...haha would be in the neg...haha


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> OP is a troll who makes complaints about drivers and waits for reactions. He has posted drivers complaints about:
> -Drivers taking additional Pax on Pool rides
> -drivers having cameras
> -now drivers not delivering to door
> ...


I need troll fur floor floormats !

They absorb a lot of dirt !


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> bx u assholes do not tip- uber pay us 4.12 for ubereats. come out and get ur shittt


Nice, you get $4.12?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

You pay for delivery and at least for me Uber says that delivery to the door is included, so yes I expect the food delivered to the door and will not be meeting up at the curb. If I wanted to leave my home and go get the food I would have just taken the elevator a few floors lower and went and got it myself and saved the delivery fee.


rallias said:


> You expect $20 service, pay them $5. That is the very definition.


4-5 bucks seem to be the going rate for delivery of food at any establishment that delivers food in my area. It seems like you overvalue your delivery service as compared to competing prevailing delivery options.


merryon2nd said:


> Valid as these points may be, it still does not give one human the right to treat another like garbage. Especially when the one they're treating like garbage is doing them a service.


Sorry I just don't see paying for an advertised service and expecting to receive that advertised service by someone who has agreed to provide that service as treating anyone like garbage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Nice, you get $4.12?
> 
> View attachment 296713


Looks like 3/4 of a Cancellation Fee !

Big Money !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP has a good point. Thus, don't do UberEats.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Uber eats is ridiculous but i miss *lilcindy*


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Moral if the story, dont do eats. And dont be a jerk, just bc you dont tamper with food doesnt mean the fast food worker youve been a jerk to doesnt tamper with food. Be kind to your drivef you didnt hire a slave for $3.


Uberfunitis said:


> You pay for delivery and at least for me Uber says that delivery to the door is included, so yes I expect the food delivered to the door and will not be meeting up at the curb. If I wanted to leave my home and go get the food I would have just taken the elevator a few floors lower and went and got it myself and saved the delivery fee.
> 
> 4-5 bucks seem to be the going rate for delivery of food at any establishment that delivers food in my area. It seems like you overvalue your delivery service as compared to competing prevailing delivery options.
> 
> Sorry I just don't see paying for an advertised service and expecting to receive that advertised service by someone who has agreed to provide that service as treating anyone like garbage.


This dude said elevator bwa ha ha ha ha youve eaten pubes before. Oh so delivery to door means go inside the building and find your lazy ass. You realize you hired an uber driver to deliver right? I also almost guarentee this clown doesnt tip. Im not poor but that would be like me saying deliver it to my bedroom. Or im gonna get mad i had to move a little, ive done this and the quality of people demading delivery inside are usually morbidly obese ordering 60 chicken nuggets and 6 mcflurrys. But honestly if you are just nice and say sorry i cant cone down but i have a cash tip there is no problem. Yes you should give a cash tip bc you are the person who chose to live in an apartment and you ordered the food and most people are not as high maintenance as you are. You want more for less then are pissed when you eat pubes. Thats life.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Moral if the story, dont do eats. And dont be a jerk, just bc you dont tamper with food doesnt mean the fast food worker youve been a jerk to doesnt tamper with food. Be kind to your drivef you didnt hire a slave for $3.
> 
> This dude said elevator bwa ha ha ha ha youve eaten pubes before. Oh so delivery to door means go inside the building and find your lazy ass.


It absolutely does, that is what I am paying for in my market and that is what I expect. As to having pubes in my food, I expect it was already messed with along the way because none of the eats drivers pass on their tips to the people preparing the food even if they get tips. Lazy delivery workers taking a job and then wanting to half ass it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> When Eats first started, it was SUPPOSED to be curbside service. No going into the restaurants, no waiting in drive-thru lines, and no going to doors. No need to leave the car.
> 
> Drivers confused about that would contact Rohit, who didn't have a clue, and he would tell them to go to the door, so they did. And screwed everyone else.


I picked up Rohit last week


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> This is the OP that was @@@@@ing about pool drivers picking up additional pax.
> 
> I call troll.


I thought I remembered the name. You were right on,this was the guy who made the (driver put on stop new requests on pools) topic a month or so ago. When he looks up his family tree a TROLL craps in his face.....


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Uber eats is ridiculous but i miss *lilcindy*


Theory is that @lilCindy and @AveragePerson are one and the same. They have the same entitled attitude.

Last time I did Ubereats, which was once and it was free promo ( I tipped what the delivery fee would have been plus a few bucks). It was advertised to meet driver at curb, not sure what it says now tho.

I have not done Ubereats and no plan too.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Yes you should give a cash tip bc you are the person who chose to live in an apartment and you ordered the food and most people are not as high maintenance as you are. You want more for less then are pissed when you eat pubes. Thats life.


I may or may not give a tip, it would have to be for something other than just doing your job though, and bringing it to the door is just doing your job, in my area, and nothing special at all. If I do give a tip though it will not be in the form of cash so that someone can more easily avoid paying the required taxes on their income.

For the record everyone delivers to the door at least where I am if you are not than you are doing less than the average for the area. In other words, not doing your job at all because it is delivery to the door.

I am not angry at all, I just refuse to accept less than what was agreed, for the price that was agreed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not angry at all, I just refuse to accept less than what was agreed, for the price that was agreed.


Keep in mind that the driver receives a fraction of what you paid and also has no idea how much it cost without digging into the app. We also have no idea what we earned until after completion of the ride or delivery (because, ya know, maybe someone would be nice enough to tip).

Just be polite to your over worked and underpaid driver. They may have just finished dropping off a car full of loud drunks driving an hour downtown. Treat us with respect and carry your lazy ass out to meet us. Remember that we rate as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Keep in mind that the driver receives a fraction of what you paid and also has no idea how much it cost without digging into the app. We also have no idea what we earned until after completion of the ride or delivery (because, ya know, maybe someone would be nice enough to tip).
> 
> Just be polite to your over worked and underpaid driver. They may have just finished dropping off a car full of loud drunks driving an hour downtown. Treat us with respect and carry your lazy ass out to meet us. Remember that we rate as well.


How much the driver is making or not making is not any of my concern that is between them and whoever they are getting their money from. All that concerns me is I pay for delivery to the door and that I receive delivery to the door.

I will be polite and nice but I am not going to do someones job for them especially when I am a paying customer paying for a service that this lazy driver is trying to half ass his or her way through.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> How much the driver is making or not making is not any of my concern that is between them and whoever they are getting their money from. All that concerns me is I pay for delivery to the door and that I receive delivery to the door.
> 
> I will be polite and nice but I am not going to do someones job for them especially when I am a paying customer paying for a service that this lazy driver is trying to half ass his or her way through.


Either you are trolling us or you're just a moron but it's much better to spend the $2 cash and be a decent person and eat clean food. Its not uber eats its you, youre a jerk. Sounds like you have a problem. Keep your $3.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Either you are trolling us or you're just a moron but it's much better to spend the $2 cash and be a decent person and eat clean food. Its not uber eats its you, youre a jerk.


Your food is already messed with because even if I did give you that two dollars none of that would go to the place that put the food together and guess what they have already done to the food. So giving you two dollars will not prevent anything from being done to my food before.

Why are you so crazy over cash tips? Are you trying to avoid paying taxes on your full income?

Finally being a decent person is paying what was agreed for the service provided. doing more than is required makes you a super person and not just a decent person.

If expecting a service provider to provide the service that is being paid for makes me a jerk, than I guess I am a jerk, and I am ok with that.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Cklw said:


> Theory is that @lilCindy and @AveragePerson are one and the same. They have the same entitled attitude.


I agree with this theory & expect the Up mods will do a prompt & thorough investigation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Curious if op tips his delivery drivers.... Post proof if you do


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your food is already messed with because even if I did give you that two dollars none of that would go to the place that put the food together and guess what they have already done to the food. So giving you two dollars will not prevent anything from being done to my food before.
> 
> Why are you so crazy over cash tips? Are you trying to avoid paying taxes on your full income?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have issues. Ive never had my food tampered with. Im a decent person though. Yeah i live in a house but i still step outside with cash in hand, bc i want to see how they transport the food. And im a decent person. You sir have a reslly bad attitude. Me its not worth the $2 to even get pissed at the driver. But go ahead and be a jerk and just assume your food is being tampered with save your $2 but that is dumb.

Youre a self admitted jerk who wants extra service for free and dont care if you have to eat pubes. Dude you have a problem. Could you imagine going out to eat with a guy like that? I bet the ladies hate you. Do you tip when you eat out or are you just a high maintenace jerk all the time? Hows that working out for you. I mean in general aside from eating pubes?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Sounds like you have issues. Ive never had my food tampered with. Im a decent person though. Yeah i live in a house but i still step outside with cash in hand, bc i want to see how they transport the food. And im a decent person. You sir have a reslly bad attitude. Me its not worth the $2 to even get pissed at the driver. But go ahead and be a jerk and just assume your food is being tampered with save your $2 but that is dumb.
> 
> Youre a self admitted jerk who wants extra service for free and dont care if you have to eat pubes. Dude you have a problem.


Let me correct you there, you don't think that your food has been messed with. You have no idea unless you have been involved with every step of the food procurement and preparation and delivery.... You simply have no idea what has happened to your food when you get it delivered.

I do not want extra service in any way shape or form. I simply want the service that I paid for nothing more and nothing less. In my area that is delivery to the door. If that is the same for your area and you don't agree with it than you should find something else to do and stop trying to skip out on your obligations that you have freely taken on.


Drizzle said:


> I bet the ladies hate you. Do you tip when you eat out or are you just a high maintenace jerk all the time? Hows that working out for you. I mean in general aside from eating pubes?


I am happily married, believe it or not my wife is even tighter with money than I am. Expecting people to do the work that they are being paid for has worked out great for my by the way, I don't waste money paying for idiots half ass doing their job.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you don’t like going to the curb to get your food then get off of your fat ass and get your own food, you cheap SOB’s always looking for a reason NOT to tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If you don't like going to the curb to get your food then get off of your fat ass and get your own food, you cheap SOB's always looking for a reason NOT to tip.


Don't like delivering to the door than don't take a job that advertises that service, at least in my area. It always amazes me how lazy people try and get money that they have not earned and are not entitled to.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't like delivering to the door than don't take a job that advertises that service, at least in my area. It always amazes me how lazy people try and get money that they have not earned and are not entitled to.


Youre an entitled lazy jerk, who eats pubes. Congrats. You dont want the driver to bring the food to the door you want the DRIVER to go through the door up 5 flights of stairs through 3 more doors and find your fat ass. Its says front door, everyone who brought it to your door in the past was being nice to you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I can see why some UE drivers just keep the food and hit delivered.
Leaves the UE customer with days of support tickets with Uber to get a partial refund.

As they would of looked on the GPS of the driver stop and hold at the requested address and then leave. In which case for all intent and purposes look as if the delivery was made in actual fact it was not made with the driver stealing the food.

Drivers stealing meals in my city is common but for the drivers that steal repeatedly and ignore Uber warning get deactivated but most UE drivers could give 2$h!t as they would be looking to quit.

When I did UE & if it was apartment complex I would wait at the gate as a lot of the time would be secured gate in which you need a key to get in. Sometimes riders changes their mind when the food is made and the delivery is made and they refuse to pick up the phone to collect the meal. In which case I call up Uber in which for drivers at least you get some muppet on the phone in about a second. Explain the situation get greenlight to drop the food at the gate and leave. In which case no refund would be possible for the customer. 

Otherwise the customer would of complained on what seemed to be quite a large order that delivery was never made ect my time would of been wasted and the restaurant resources would of been wasted. Spent that extra minute sealing that scamming customer fate. You order... You pay.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> I can see why some UE drivers just keep the food and hit delivered.
> Leaves the UE customer with days of support tickets with Uber to get a partial refund.
> 
> As they would of looked on the GPS of the driver stop and hold at the requested address and then leave. In which case for all intent and purposes look as if the delivery was made in actual fact it was not made with the driver stealing the food.
> ...


Just like the op said their are high expectations and terribly low pay. Under min wage. Dont do eats. I mean servers make 20% in tips these people want you to travel 10 miles in the snow walk up 5 flights of stairs and navagate as labyrinth for $3 no tip.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UE has always been a statistically huge waste of time and resources for the drivers. 
Even when the entitled customers are pleasant, sometimes the restaurants and associates well enough make up for the missing BS by being rude, forcing the drivers to wait ridiculous amounts of times on the pickups. And of course, crap rolls downhill. 

UE and Pool are in the same plane of 'not worth my bloody time'. So I don't do either. 

I encourage others to not do them. You'll avoid messes like what is being discussed here in this thread.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

For the record i do not drive eats. Ive been pissed off enough to consider tampering/stealing food and at that point i quit doing anything uber.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I picked up Rohit last week
> 
> View attachment 296806


Did rohit tip ?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> Youre an entitled lazy jerk, who eats pubes. Congrats. You dont want the driver to bring the food to the door you want the DRIVER to go through the door up 5 flights of stairs through 3 more doors and find your fat ass. Its says front door, everyone who brought it to your door in the past was being nice to you.


I know you have a fascination with pubes, I get it, you are not the first and you will not be the last to have such a fetish. As I have said before the Eats drivers do not pass on any tips so the people putting the food together have already beaten you to the punch so to say. So the food will be messed with regardless what the driver decides to do to it or not so I am not really bothered what are a few extras added to the extras already there anyways.

My door is to my home, I see you like to pull stuff from neither regions and just make stuff up but no stairs are involved in any way even if they were I don't care if it is 30 flights I paid to the door, and you know what people deliver to the door, imagine that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I laughed internally when I read this thread.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> Passengers abuse come to the door more often then not, if its a house and the house is labeled and has a door bell and parking then 99/100 times they will bring it to the door no problems.
> 
> When you live on the 8th floor no elevator no parking no tip and you demand door delivery, you will eat spit for lunch. Its your food, you have time to eat it right, you have time to answer the door.
> 
> ...


So what market do you work in that has 8 floor buildings with no elevator?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Every time I ordered with Eats, I was in the parking lot ready to recieve my meal. I never expected drivers to deliver it to my door.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> So what market do you work in that has 8 floor buildings with no elevator?


I used to work in one elevators break everyday. But yeah most apartments have at least 3 floors no elevator, scarce parking and demanding customers who expect you to navagate a labyrinth in a gps dead zone for $3. Thats why you do not do eats bc it has thd worst customers.


----------



## Uber Sales Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

Delivery to door vs Curbside: DEPENDS ON MARKET. I've seen the post where you guys/gals say meet at curb. In Miami market it's to the door so it's to the door I go. Now if you don't want to do the high rises, turn off the UE in the downtown area. It's super easy and if you don't know how to do it, learn.

When I do UE I work a select area known for single family homes and a higher percentage of tippers. I have an insulated bag I got from Walmart for all of $5 which keeps everything hot and THAT is the biggest tip maker right there. I also don't do McD's or anything else fast food which = short trip. I know my area well and I know where the ping is coming from on the map so easy enough to avoid.

If you don't want to do it the RIGHT way well then turn off UE and let us that know how to make the $$$ get about our business.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Depends on the delivery, nothing is worse then a secured building where i didnt get an entry code. Or a delivery down town or at the local university. I am not paying for parking and i am not risking a parking violation. If I cant see my car when delivering to you. You have to come to me that's just common courtesy. Also during the winter if you dont have a clear path to your door then you bet I'm not risking injuring myself for 3 bucks and no tip.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

In my younger years I used to work at a Chinese restaurant.When I had repeat non tippers I would just make sure the food was nice and cold in it's stapled bag.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> In my younger years I used to work at a Chinese restaurant.When I had repeat non tippers I would just make sure the food was nice and cold in it's stapled bag.


I usually just call the restaurant when that happens and they usually offer compensation.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Used to work at a pizza place just outside ft dix, we had one guy who never tipped and would go shopping after he ordered pizza, then call over an hour later complaining he never got his food.

So whenever he ordered, his soda would “ mysteriously” get shaken. He would call and complain about the soda, manager would tell him we aren’t responsible for the soda if it gets shaken during transport. He never learned, he kept ordering soda and it would be shaken


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cklw said:


> Used to work at a pizza place just outside ft dix, we had one guy who never tipped and would go shopping after he ordered pizza, then call over an hour later complaining he never got his food.
> 
> So whenever he ordered, his soda would " mysteriously" get shaken. He would call and complain about the soda, manager would tell him we aren't responsible for the soda if it gets shaken during transport. He never learned, he kept ordering soda and it would be shaken


I don't drink soda so that is not a problem for me anymore at least. However if a company is not willing to make it right I just move along to another company nothing to worry about either way at least for me there is always a ton of options that are more interested in my money.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If your rude and don't tip, we want you to go to another company!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> If your rude and don't tip, we want you to go to another company!


Don't care what the driver wants, but it is true that some companies see it that way. At the end of the day I look at the value I get for my money if it is good I shop there if it is bad I don't. Most stores at least put their money where their mouth is and compensate for problems getting your food.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't drink soda so that is not a problem for me anymore at least. However if a company is not willing to make it right I just move along to another company nothing to worry about either way at least for me there is always a ton of options that are more interested in my money.


Eventually, like every resource, you'll run out of companies (or at least ones with decent, edible food) to run away to so you can get your own way. Because THAT is what thinking the world owes you gets you. No company in their right mind would handicap themselves a driver just so that someone could get a fresh soda when they've already taken their full meal. If someone goes shopping and isn't there for their food, its the company's right not to have to eat the cost because they're ignorant. If you don't tip, eventually no driver will come to you, and you'll be picking up your own damn food.
You, and people like you, are what's wrong with this world. You're why kids think they're entitled to participation trophies and ice cream for losing. Probably why those ridiculous low stress units exist in the military too.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

No matter what service you use drivers are gypsies and will remember your address. So be nice to them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Eventually, like every resource, you'll run out of companies (or at least ones with decent, edible food) to run away to so you can get your own way. Because THAT is what thinking the world owes you gets you. No company in their right mind would handicap themselves a driver just so that someone could get a fresh soda when they've already taken their full meal. If someone goes shopping and isn't there for their food, its the company's right not to have to eat the cost because they're ignorant. If you don't tip, eventually no driver will come to you, and you'll be picking up your own damn food.
> You, and people like you, are what's wrong with this world. You're why kids think they're entitled to participation trophies and ice cream for losing. Probably why those ridiculous low stress units exist in the military too.


lol you are very funny. I don't feel entitled to anything however if a company is offering something I find of value at the price that they are offering than I will take them up on that offer and expect that the fulfill that offer that they have agreed to by accepting my money. Expecting to get what you pay for is not entitlement. I am sorry you have went thru life and learned just to accept whatever comes your way.



Tnasty said:


> No matter what service you use drivers are gypsies and will remember your address. So be nice to them.


Not bothered if they remember my address or not, if ordering food at the end of the day no longer is a service that brings value to me than I will stop doing so. I will not give in to some extortionists demands though.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The poor kids that gotta deal with you.lol sound like a turd.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> The poor kids that gotta deal with you.lol sound like a turd.


He is the customer that will ***** about his change being short a penny


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> In other news
> Customer orders cheap deliver service, doesn't tip, expects door to door service


Delivery IS door to door service. It's not touch & go. That's how you earn your tip. Moving your fat ass outta your car and actually doing some work.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Zibbit said:


> Delivery IS door to door service. It's not touch & go. That's how you earn your tip. Moving your fat ass outta your car and actually doing some work.


The definition can be door to door service... I'm not fat I'm big boned....

Cheap, arrogant, obtuse, people such as yourself are the reason people like myself have the attitude we do..... Nobody owes you anything, nor do you deserve to be treated as a sultan while someone barely makes a slaves wage!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> The definition can be door to door service... I'm not fat I'm big boned....
> 
> Cheap, arrogant, obtuse, people such as yourself are the reason people like myself have the attitude we do..... Nobody owes you anything, nor do you deserve to be treated as a sultan while someone barely makes a slaves wage!


Don't want to do the job for the compensation offered than don't do it that is your choice nobody is forcing you to do anything. If you are getting paid it is expected that you do your job though.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Zibbit said:


> Delivery IS door to door service. It's not touch & go. That's how you earn your tip. Moving your fat ass outta your car and actually doing some work.


You're less likely to get a ticket for being double-parked if you're still in the vehicle. Tip ain't gonna cover the ticket.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You're less likely to get a ticket for being double-parked if you're still in the vehicle. Tip ain't gonna cover the ticket.


At least where I live there is parking in the garage under the building that is labeled for retail and is free to park in for a short period of time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> At least where I live there is parking in the garage under the building that is labeled for retail and is free to park in for a short period of time.


A true unicorn!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Zibbit said:


> Delivery IS door to door service. It's not touch & go. That's how you earn your tip. Moving your fat ass outta your car and actually doing some work.


That looks wonderful on paper, but, like many things that look good on paper, it does not play out empirically. Most Uber users do not tip at any level of Uber. This is because Uber advertised "tipping not necessary" in the beginning and it has stuck, despite Uber's now offering the opportunity for the customer to tip.

When Uber launched Uber Eats, it made a big deal of "tipping not necessary". This was one reason why I do not do Uber Eats. While I do not mine schlepping it up three flights of stairs, I *do* mind schlepping anything up any number of flights of stairs without my being compensated for that effort. Uber pays its drivers garbage rates as it is, except at the Taxi and Black levels. The rates paid to drivers for Uber Eats is even lower than the whale poo-poo on the bottom of the ocean, and THAT is pretty low.

If you want those two Big Macs, that large fries and large Coca-Cola schlepped to your door, start tipping for that service. Until then, get your [donkey] out of that E-Z Chair, out the door, onto the street and walk to the Icky-D's and fetch it yourself. The walk might help work off some of the grease in that stuff, anyhow. I do not understand why anyone would pay for Uber Eats to bring Icky-D's anyhow. The delivery charge must be half the cost of the food.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That looks wonderful on paper, but, like many things that look good on paper, it does not play out empirically. Most Uber users do not tip at any level of Uber. This is because Uber advertised "tipping not necessary" in the beginning and it has stuck, despite Uber's now offering the opportunity for the customer to tip.
> 
> When Uber launched Uber Eats, it made a big deal of "tipping not necessary". This was one reason why I do not do Uber Eats. While I do not mine schlepping it up three flights of stairs, I *do* mind schlepping anything up any number of flights of stairs without my being compensated for that effort.


The problem is that you are being compensated for that effort. Now you may not think that compensation is enough and that may indeed be true but only you can answer the question and it seems that you have by not providing the service at all. Bravo to you for knowing what you are willing to do and not do and making sound business decisions around that fact.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> The problem is that you are being compensated for that effort. Now you may not think that compensation is enough and that may indeed be true but only you can answer the question and it seems that you have by not providing the service at all. Bravo to you for knowing what you are willing to do and not do and making sound business decisions around that fact.


Actually, the real problem is that there isn't an agreement between the Uber Partner, the Uber Patron, the restaurant and the Uber Corporation as to what exactly is expected.

If you deliver pizzas, the owner of the pizzeria tells you exactly what you are expected to do.

With Ubereats,there is are a lot of people with different ideas. Who knows what the sales staff who sold the idea to the restaurant told the owners verbally, and how the owners relayed they information to the manager and staff?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Gotta love taking out of context again.





AveragePerson said:


> Nice, taking things out of context then call other troll.


What has been taken out of context?



AveragePerson said:


> And sometime it make sense for no additional pool passengers.


No it doesn't. The word pool in uber pool proves this. Its designed to be a shared ride, it only makes sense to you because you're getting added value.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Actually, the real problem is that there isn't an agreement between the Uber Partner, the Uber Patron, the restaurant and the Uber Corporation as to what exactly is expected.
> 
> If you deliver pizzas, the owner of the pizzeria tells you exactly what you are expected to do.
> 
> With Ubereats,there is are a lot of people with different ideas. Who knows what the sales staff who sold the idea to the restaurant told the owners verbally, and how the owners relayed they information to the manager and staff?


Yes and no each market clearly states what is expected as to delivery and if it is to the curb or to the door you do have to look for this information, perhaps Uber could put it out there better though.



Boca Ratman said:


> No it doesn't. The word pool in uber pool proves this. Its designed to be a shared ride, it only makes sense to you because you're getting added value.


When I am driving sometimes it does make sense to stop additional passengers and allow the person in the vehicle to have a car to themselves. For example I may need to get home and not have the time for Uber to add additional pickups that I have no idea how far or long they will take. Additionally I may be driving thru an area I would rather not pick up someone from for safety reasons it also makes sense to stop additional requests in that case.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> For example I may need to get home and not have the time for Uber to add additional pickups that I have no idea how far or long they will take.


Obviously as a driver there are times it would make sense for your own needs. I really didn't think I needed to explain this, apparently I do.

I quoted him and my reply was directed to HIM and HIS opinion on what dictates reasons that make sense to decline other passengers. A pool riders inconvenience is not a valid reason.

thanks for pointing out the obvious though.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes and no each market clearly states what is expected as to delivery and if it is to the curb or to the door you do have to look for this information, perhaps Uber could put it out there better though.
> 
> 
> When I am driving sometimes it does make sense to stop additional passengers and allow the person in the vehicle to have a car to themselves. For example I may need to get home and not have the time for Uber to add additional pickups that I have no idea how far or long they will take. Additionally I may be driving thru an area I would rather not pick up someone from for safety reasons it also makes sense to stop additional requests in that case.


In regards to Uber pool, the difference and what @AveragePerson is saying, is that in your scenario, you are making the choice that fits your needs, in averageperson scenario, he is demanding that it be an x ride at pool rates.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Zibbit said:


> Delivery IS door to door service. It's not touch & go. That's how you earn your tip. Moving your fat ass outta your car and actually doing some work.


Problem is most don't tip. That is the reason the drivers do like they do. If everyone tipped or even if a majority did I don't think they would act like that. You do 10 eats orders in a row getting out and going up to the door and no one tips how inclined would you be to walk up to the 11th?



Uberfunitis said:


> The problem is that you are being compensated for that effort. Now you may not think that compensation is enough and that may indeed be true but only you can answer the question and it seems that you have by not providing the service at all. Bravo to you for knowing what you are willing to do and not do and making sound business decisions around that fact.


You are right, each driver has to decide if the pay to deliver eats is worth it to them. That's why I don't do it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Problem is most don't tip. That is the reason the drivers do like they do. If everyone tipped or even if a majority did I don't think they would act like that. You do 10 eats orders in a row getting out and going up to the door and no one tips how inclined would you be to walk up to the 11th?


I simply would not do eats to begin with because it does not seem like a good deal to the driver in any way. If however I did do Eats for whatever reason I would do it to the best of my ability.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I simply would not do eats to begin with because it does not seem like a good deal to the driver in any way. If however I did do Eats for whatever reason I would do it to the best of my ability.


That tells me that you aren't really an American. If Americans don't like their job, they don't quit- they just do it really half-assed.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That tells me that you aren't really an American. If Americans don't like their job, they don't quit- they just do it really half-assed.


We know and hang around with different people I guess.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

People often confuse the word lazy and efficient.


----------



## Uber Sales Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

Every market is different. Here I make BETTER money with Eats vs X rates. I don't do Eats all the time because it doesn't pop off as much and I hate waiting around. but when I do, the average trip is about 8 bucks (remember I don't do fast food like McDonalds) and the amount of tippers is better than the average. But you have to know your area and where to be. Every successful driver has a "hot spot" and the same holds true with UE. I like to maximize my dinner rush time of 6-8 by running Postmates as well. Which is a whole nuther game, lol! This side hustle stuff is all about how to best make it work for YOU. In food delivery tips are dependent on 2 things. Food temp (insulated bags are a MUST) and customer service.


----------



## Zibbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Problem is most don't tip. That is the reason the drivers do like they do. If everyone tipped or even if a majority did I don't think they would act like that. You do 10 eats orders in a row getting out and going up to the door and no one tips how inclined would you be to walk up to the 11th?
> 
> 
> You are right, each driver has to decide if the pay to deliver eats is worth it to them. That's why I don't do it.


Not ubereats. Ubereats is actually the only one that's curb to curb. I was talking about delivery services like Doordash or Postmates.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My wife won’t let me do deliveries. She’s also my insurance agent, and for whatever reason The insurance companies won’t cover you if you do both deliveries and ride share. Somehow I get the feeling it all worked out for the best.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

This thread making me lol hard. 
Look, if it's an apartment complex and I have to park far away or you didn't give me a gate code, I'm eating your food. No, I won't be calling you and wasting my time for 3$ , I'm just eating your food. 
If you order to an address downtown and you want me to park on a side street and risk a parking ticket, I'm eating your food. I also won't be calling you to try to resolve this issue.
If you order after 10pm and expect me to deliver to the door to ANY address, I'm eating your food... and no, I won't even call you to come outside( time wasting).
Hell, if you order from one of my favorite restaraunts, I may just, no matter what, EAT YOUR FOOD. 

Good day, be well John Spartan..


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

crowuber said:


> This thread making me lol hard.
> Look, if it's an apartment complex and I have to park far away or you didn't give me a gate code, I'm eating your food. No, I won't be calling you and wasting my time for 3$ , I'm just eating your food.
> If you order to an address downtown and you want me to park on a side street and risk a parking ticket, I'm eating your food. I also won't be calling you to try to resolve this issue.
> If you order after 10pm and expect me to deliver to the door to ANY address, I'm eating your food... and no, I won't even call you to come outside( time wasting).
> ...


It's in your nature to steal? Typical criminal.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't want to do the job for the compensation offered than don't do it that is your choice nobody is forcing you to do anything. If you are getting paid it is expected that you do your job though.


Can't walk to where the driver is, order the food and go pick it up yourself. Nobody is forcing you to order food... Nobody is forcing you to be so lazy you won't walk to them.... Nobody is forcing you to be cheap


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Can't walk to where the driver is, order the food and go pick it up yourself. Nobody is forcing you to order food... Nobody is forcing you to be so lazy you won't walk to them.... Nobody is forcing you to be cheap


He shouldn't have to. Service offered and ordered is door to door. Service given should be door to door. This has nothing to do with being cheap or not.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> He shouldn't have to. Service offered and ordered is door to door. Service given should be door to door. This has nothing to do with being cheap or not.


That varies by market..... People have posted Ubers policy regarding this!
Not one person will risk a parking ticket because you are lazy....
Not one person truly cares if you get your food or not....
Attempt just for a moment to think what you would be willing to do for $3-$5....

Compassion for another human being goes a long way.... Try getting some


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> *Not one person truly cares if you get your food or not....
> 
> Compassion for another human being goes a long way.... Try getting some*


Seems contradictory or double standard?
I have the compassion of an average person. And I say, if service offered and order is door to door in said city then go door to door. Simple as that, anything less and your not doing your contracted job propertly.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Seems contradictory or double standard?
> I have the compassion of an average person. And I say, if service offered and order is door to door in said city then go door to door. Simple as that, anything less and your not doing your contracted job propertly.


The manner in which a contacted job is performed if contrary to the word contracted.... Your cheapness is showing


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The manner in which a contacted job is performed if contrary to the word contracted.... Your cheapness is showing


What does cheapness have to do with laziness or incompetence of doing proper delivery?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What does cheapness have to do with laziness or incompetence of doing proper delivery?


How much work would you do for $3-$5
I'll wait for you to reply with "they know what they signed up for"


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> How much work would you do for $3-$5
> I'll wait for you to reply with "they know what they signed up for"


That question depends on the person. Only you can determine what is fair compensation for you.We all have different prices.

When you accept a job, do you expect the person/entity giving you the job to compensate you fairly for the job you do or the customer/clients of that person/entity?

If you do something, do it right. Or don't do it at all. Imagine a courier dropping your package off at the curb or delivering you missed delivery slips only. You want your package delivery to be like that?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> When you accept a job, do you expect the person/entity giving you the job to compensate you fairly for the job you do or the customer/clients of that person/entity?
> 
> If you do something, do it right. Or don't do it at all. Imagine a courier dropping your package off at the curb or delivering you missed delivery slips only. You want your package delivery to be like that?


What part of it's contractor work, not a job eludes you? Please research the difference and come back when you have educated yourself..... By your logic if I'm giving an Uber ride and the pax becomes abusive, I should continue the ride... Because that's what I signed up for.... Please go read a book, your arrogance and cheapness are really showing


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What part of it's contractor work, not a job eludes you? Please research the difference and come back when you have educated yourself..... By your logic if I'm giving an Uber ride and the pax becomes abusive, I should continue the ride... Because that's what I signed up for.... Please go read a book, your arrogance and cheapness are really showing


The contracted work is to deliver it to the door by the contractor given the right city. If it is not, then you did not do the job right as a contractor.

Instead you half ass the job and then expect a third party to compensate you 'fairly' instead of the entity that contracted you in the first place. What is there to misunderstand ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> The contracted work is to deliver it to the door by the contractor given the right city. If it is not, then you did not do the job right as a contractor.
> 
> Instead you half ass the job and then expect a third party to compensate you 'fairly' instead of the entity that contracted you in the first place. What is there to misunderstand ?


You never mentioned if you would do the same with for the same is.... Compassion, it means the world

You misspelled arrogance as well


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> You never mentioned if you would do the same with for the same is.... Compassion, it means the world
> 
> You misspelled arrogance as well


Would I do it personally? Probably not.

Would a experienced doctor do my job for my pay? Probably not.

Would Bill gates do a experienced doctor's job for the pay, assuming hes qualified? Probably not.

Then again, would you do a garbage hunting job in impoverished regions of Africa for $1/day? Probably not as well.

I do have compassion and thus I respect the individual's choice to do food delivery to my door. The work they sign up for voluntarily.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Would I do it personally? Probably not.
> 
> Would a experienced doctor do my job for my pay? Probably not.
> 
> ...


I see your compassion bleeding through when you demand door to door service for a small percentage of what should be charged....


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


Oh, the irony of a person who is so lazy that they need to have food delivered to their door complaining about the laziness of the delivery driver.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


You suck.

I mean _you_, personally.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I see your compassion bleeding through when you demand door to door service for a small percentage of what should be charged....


I am charged exactly what I should be charged. It was offered to me at that rate. When you pay for a haircut service, do you expect the full haircut or just the left side of the head?

You are paid exactly what you should be paid because you agree to do the work at said rate.

Otherwise if we go off of you think you should be paid then what about the goods you consume like phones, cars, clothes, etc that is made and/or assembled in China/Asia for a fraction of the cost? Should they be compensated at what you think its fair instead and you pay $80 for a generic T shirt or how about budget phone start at $2,000? Would you be happy with those prices as well?



oscardelta said:


> Oh, the irony of a person who is so lazy that they need to have food delivered to their door complaining about the laziness of the delivery driver.


Tell me, do you raise farm animals for dairy and meat, go fishing for fish and procure your own veggies? Whaaat?! You buy it from the supermarket? You lazy! /sarcasm

It's call specialization.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

I've done food delivery off and on for many years, long before technology changed the means to do so. Tips are as integral to a drivers pay as they are to a waiter or waitress. Tipping your delivery driver, waitperson has always been an understood practice, presuming the service was at least adequate. Delivery to one's door has also always been expected service. Climbing stairs, parking issues has and always will be a part of food delivery. But anybody who hides behind the curtain of "I agreed to pay the delivery charge and shouldn't have to pay more" is just cheap. Delivery drivers expect to get tipped for adequate service, and most normal people understand that a tip is part of what you pay to have food delivered to you. As far as getting "perceived value for service", well if anybody feels like a tip in addition to the delivery charge exceeds your expected "value for service", then you shouldn't expect the driver to get compensated less than normally expected fair pay for their service, you should go get the food yourself.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Alderson said:


> I've done food delivery off and on for many years, long before technology changed the means to do so. Tips are as integral to a drivers pay as they are to a waiter or waitress. Tipping your delivery driver, waitperson has always been an understood practice, presuming the service was at least adequate. Delivery to one's door has also always been expected service. Climbing stairs, parking issues has and always will be a part of food delivery. But anybody who hides behind the curtain of "I agreed to pay the delivery charge and shouldn't have to pay more" is just cheap. Delivery drivers expect to get tipped for adequate service, and most normal people understand that a tip is part of what you pay to have food delivered to you. As far as getting "perceived value for service", well if anybody feels like a tip in addition to the delivery charge exceeds your expected "value for service", then you shouldn't expect the driver to get compensated less than normally expected fair pay for their service, you should go get the food yourself.


In the past, customers did not have to:
-pay inflated menu prices
-pay delivery fee after x amount order (dependent on business)
-Pay service fees
-Pay taxes on the inflated menu, service fee and delivery fee (higher subtotal = more tax charged).

Thess above reason is why people don't set any or much aside for tips. What your not getting is that customers are paying significantly and measurably more to have food deliver but it's not the customer fault you aren't getting the larger portion of those fees charged to the customer.

"I am paid enough" said no worker ever. Whether you can get pay more depends on market value. Demand higher pay from whatever courier company you work with, if they refuse that means your service arent that valuable in the marketplace so you are compensated fairly in the economic sense. Don't like it, quit and do something else that pays more. Simple as that.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Indeed those are the only rates offered to you. That is what the company is willing to pay for your service/contribution. It does not prevent other companies from offering you a higher rate to secure your valuable service. You can choose to refuse it & demand a higher price, or find something else that is more "fair pay" to you.
> 
> Indeed they were fairly compensated, prior to the strike. They themselves accepted that the value of their service/work is worth equally or less to the pay offered by virtue of accepting that pay. Work is like a trade, we exchange our time/service/expertise for $. Will you exchange something that is worth more for something less? Logically, the answer would be no. So the fact that you are accepting that pay indicate you understand, even if its only at a subconscious level, that your paid fairly for your work.
> 
> ...


Sweat shops do exist, just bc some humans are forced to work in terrible conditions for slave wages doesnt make it legal. The market does not get to determine how much you can exploit your labor. Believe it or not the government does. We are not savages, slave labor is outlawed so there is a minimum people have to get paid.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> Sweat shops do exist, just bc some humans are forced to work in terrible conditions for slave wages doesnt make it legal. The market does not get to determine how much you can exploit your labor. Believe it or not the government does. We are not savages, slave labor is outlawed so there is a minimum people have to get paid.


Legality aside, in your opinion, is it better to forcibly take away any semblance of choice from those who work in sweat shop and forcibly remove their current best paying job prospect? Keep in mind, doing so will lead to them ending up with a job that is even worse pay or just be unemployed and would have to beg & starve on the streets. That is better than sweatshop in your example? After all, if someone was willing to pay this magical "fair pay" rate for their service then why did they not take it? So it means the market is not willing to bear the cost, the market shrinks under this new '"fair pay", leading to mass unemployment.

So the question you need to ask yourself is, is it better to have 100 people getting paid 'low rates' that allows them better living prospect than any other available option or have 10 people getting this new 'fair pay' rate and the other 90 unemployed because the market shrunk and is unable to support the artificial 'fair pay' rate so those 90 people have to starve and beg on the street or accept something that is even worse than where they began?

I'm curious of your opinion.

*Regulation rarely is the solution, more often than not, it causes more net harm than net good*. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Your question is basically why do people work in sweat shops. Bc despirate people do despirate things, im of the opinion, if you cant pay your employyes a decent wage you shouldnt have employees. 

I think its irresponsible of business owners to expect a driver to sleep in their car bc they cant afford to rent an apartment. Thats what you are asking people to do when you ask them to work for less than $12 an hour.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> Your question is basically why do people work in sweat shops. Bc despirate people do despirate things, im of the opinion, if you cant pay your employyes a decent wage you shouldnt have employees.


So are you saying its better for people to be unemployed and starve on the streets than a stressful low paying job? Because that is the exact implication of your opinion.

Pay workers above market values --> have to charge customers higher than market prices --> customer refuse to pay higher than market prices --> business unprofitable/lose money --> need to layoff/remove jobs --> increased unemployment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Indeed those are the only rates offered to you. That is what the company is willing to pay for your service/contribution.
> 
> It does not prevent other companies from offering you a higher rate to secure your valuable service.


Your conclusion has nothing to do with your premise.

You fail to describe how what the company is willing to offer is "fair".



AveragePerson said:


> You can choose to refuse it & demand a higher price, or find something else that is more "fair pay" to you.


I have chosen to refuse to do Uber Eats. The reason that I chose to refuse it is:

The conditions are unreasonable.
The pay is insufficient.
The "technology company" that is imposing artificial and arbitrary rates tells customers to demand far more than that for which they are paying.



AveragePerson said:


> Indeed they were fairly compensated, prior to the strike.


It never occurred to you that the reason that they went on strike was because neither pay nor working conditions were fair?



AveragePerson said:


> They themselves accepted that the value of their service/work is worth equally or less to the pay offered by virtue of accepting that pay.


This is another false premise, and, a challenged premise, at that (and one that you have failed to substantiate) on which you base your pontificated and false conclusions.



AveragePerson said:


> Work is like a trade, we exchange our time/service/expertise for $. Will you exchange something that is worth more for something less? So the fact that you are accepting that pay indicate you understand, even if its only at a subconscious level, that your paid fairly for your work.


No, the driver is accepting it only because that is all that is being offered. The driver has to do something. Further, the fact that you are complaining and that about which you are complaining is ample demonstration that the driver is refusing to do the work demanded for the pay offered. If you want it your way, pay for it. If you will not pay for it, you get it my way. You do not like that? You are free to summon another service? The other services do not deal with the restaurant that you like? Why both restaurant and service are free to contract or not to contract. The other drivers act the same as the Uber Eats drivers? ......but you do not seem to understand, you are free to summon another service................................



AveragePerson said:


> They were also fairly compensated after the strike because a new understanding of the value of the service was reached.


No, it was because the cigar companies learned that they had to pay a decent wage or their product would not get to market. There was nothing "new" about the "understanding". The cigar companies knew that they were not paying fairly.



AveragePerson said:


> . But it seems the market aren't willing to pay the price.


Funny, the market paid it previously. The "technology" companies came in and tampered with the market by being allowed to play by different rules.



AveragePerson said:


> The cost of living is determined by the market.


You should consider being a CSR for Uber or Lyft. That is the type of non-answer that I have come to expect from either one.



AveragePerson said:


> I did pay for it, higher more so than ever in the past


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^false^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.


AveragePerson said:


> Service and price was understand by both parties and a agreement was made.


It was actually three: the purchaser, the food seller and the "technology" company. The driver made no agreement. The "technology" company imposed prices, pay and conditions on him.



AveragePerson said:


> Service was not provided up to agreed standards.


...........because the pay is substandard. If you want top drawer service, pay for it. If you are going to pay for fourth class service, do not be surprised when that is what you get.



AveragePerson said:


> Oh, not me, it is the principle of free market that make that pronouncement


....................false, again............. If the market were truly free, the providers would be setting the pay. The "technology" companies would not be dictating rates.



AveragePerson said:


> . After all, why do you feel like someone are not fairly compensated for their work if they themselves agreed that is the value of their contribution


You continue to base conclusions on the false and challenged premise that the drivers are being fairly compensated. That premise is false, therefore any conclusions based on it are false.

*Q:*


AveragePerson said:


> doesn't that reinforce the fact that they are paid fairly in proportion to the value of service they can offer?


*A:* No.



AveragePerson said:


> removing realism to illustrate my point, If I'm self employed and my only skill is making loose leaf paper and the market value of loose leaf paper is $0.02 each, and I can only make 100 a day ($2/day), am I unfairly compensated because that is the value of those loose leaf paper? Or do you think I should be able to force someone/market to fairly compensate me by paying $2/sheet of loose leaf so i can make a "fair" wage of $200/day? Or should I instead take that as a sign that I should be doing something else?


...................invalid analogy therefore undeserving of a response........................

...................and it is people who think as do you who are the first to holler "MOVING THE GOAL POSTS!!!!!!".................



AveragePerson said:


> they determined that is the value of your work


They did not do it "within the market", they did it arbitrarily. "They" determined the compensation not the market.



AveragePerson said:


> in a way, it is the drivers/courier themselves that determined that the current rates are fair.


..........another conclusion based on a false premise, therefore a false conclusion..........................



AveragePerson said:


> misspelling happens online, shocking, I know. But the core of my statement is still true*false*.


FIFY

If the compensation were as fair as you allege it to be, and, if the drivers agreed that it were, you would not have posted this topic as you would have no need to complain. If nothing else, your complaining proves that your "arguments" (or what you are trying to pass as arguments) fail.

There is nothing like reality to debunk theory.

The posters will do well to observe that one of The Forum's Resident Uber Shills keeps giving Original Poster "thumbs up". That alone should indicate the invalidity of his "arguments".


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your conclusion has nothing to do with your premise.
> 
> You fail to describe how what the company is willing to offer is "fair".


It does and I already outlined why it is fair.

But to summarize for you again, because work is just a means of exchange (work/service for money), when two individuals or entity accepts a certain compensation rate for a certain job then they are essentially saying the trade is of equal value, hence it is fair. That's why money was invented, to facilitate the ease of trade.

The pay is fair precisely because people are willing to do them at those rates. If the trade was not fair, then why accept the poor trade/rates? Go work for someone else, work for yourself, do something else, W/E. it is not forced upon you. None stops you from hiring other couriers at higher rates to siphon couriers from the established players. By working for those rates, you agree those are fair compensation for your work so do the obligation of said work. If people refuse to do work at those rates then the compensation will increase until there are takers. Thats how supply and demand works. It's simple and straightforward.

Ps how do you determine fair pay if it is not determined by the market (in this case, the market of companies offering pay for gig job, NOT paying customers)? Now THAT would be arbitrary.

Since my premise is true, my points remains.

Also, poor work ethic does not necessarily have to be caused or linked with low pay. A highly paid individual can have poor work ethic while some relatively lower paying jobs often held by immigrants are some of the hardest working you can find. What is there to complain about when you know the compensation structure going in and agrees to them?

Just because the truth is bitter (and I do prefer it sweeter) does not make it less true if you stick your head in sand.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> It does and I already outlined why it is fair.


It does not. Your "outline" is based on false premises that beget false conclusions. Your "arguments", therefore, fail.



AveragePerson said:


> The pay is fair precisely because people are willing to do them at those rates.


That is an assumption, and, we all know what happens when anyone "assumes". Further, even if it did hold water, _it don't make no steam_.



AveragePerson said:


> If the trade was not fair, then why accept the poor trade/rates?


Your head is in the laboratory. Your theories and "arguments" do not play out empirically. Therefore, they are not worthy of consideration. If you want something your way, go to Burger King or pay for it. Uber and Lyft _ain't no Burger King, you get it my way or you don't get the son of a _[canine female]_ at all_. Now, if you want to start paying, we can discuss it. As long as you are going to insist that you are right in taking the cheap way out of it, you are going to get it cheap; starvation cheap.



AveragePerson said:


> By working for those rates, you agree those are fair compensation for your work


You keep repeating this laboratory theory that is totally invalid empirically. It was invalid when some Uber Shill or cheapskate customer on these Boards first advanced it, it is invalid every time some Uber Shill or cheapskate customer advances it and it will be invalid every time that anyone advances it, including your Admirer, whom I have on iggies, because Uber Shills bore me. You keep repeating this invalid theory that only leads to false conclusions.



AveragePerson said:


> so do the obligation of said work.


..........so pay me what I want for it. If you do not want to pay me what I want, get someone else to do it. They have ants for a reason.



AveragePerson said:


> how do you determine fair pay if it is not determined by the market (in this case, the market of companies offering pay for gig job, NOT paying customers)? Now THAT would be arbitrary.


You have that backwards. When the "technology companies", who know less than nothing about the transportation or courier business determine the rates of compensation, that is precisely a textbook illustration of "arbitrary".



AveragePerson said:


> Since my premise is true*false*, my points remains*fail, as well*


.

FIFY



AveragePerson said:


> Also, poor work ethic does not necessarily have to be caused or linked with low pay.


.............Mr. Free Market is now trying to debunk one of Capitalism's major points against socialism.................



AveragePerson said:


> Just because the truth is bitter (and I do prefer it sweeter) does not make it less true if you stick your head in sand.


....or in your case, keep it in the laboratory instead of the real world...................................................

the BOTTOM LINE stands: You want the order schlepped up your stair? Pay me what I want for it. You do not want to do that? I give it to a homeless person..................either that or find an ant who does not know any better, Y-E-T.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> How much the driver is making or not making is not any of my concern


You should care if the person handling your food is disgruntled or not. I would never drive for or order from Uber eats. This board and the drivers I've met personally has taught me better. Enjoy your eventual pink eye!


Eugene73 said:


> Yes but we laugh harder when we wiz in your food ?


Right on! Wiz away brothers and sisters.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> He shouldn't have to. Service offered and ordered is door to door. Service given should be door to door. This has nothing to do with being cheap or not.


Interesting...

I just downloaded the UE app for the first time. When you go to place an order, it gives the customer the choice of meeting the car or having the delivery brought to the door.

If they're going to do that, they should have the same choice for the drivers. Then there would be less confusion... on both sides.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you tip your waiter at restaurant? Who more than likely doesn’t even make minimum wage? They take your order, than walk the food to your table with no out of pocket costs except for a food safety course every couple years (depending on local laws).

The delivery driver has all kinds of out of pocket costs, insurance, gas, drivers license, maintenance costs, and so on. Yet probably makes the same amount as the waiter before any tips are factored in. 

Not sure what Uber advertises in your area, if it’s to door, than it’s to the door, or curb if so stated. 

Any company that charges a delivery fee, Most of that fee goes to the company not the driver, to cover companies insurance for the drivers. 

I already know you are going to say the drivers chose to do this, save it, since we all know you chose to be an a$$hole.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Bottom line is; if you know what a driver really makes and you don't tip you are a selfish ****.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> So are you saying its better for people to be unemployed and starve on the streets than a stressful low paying job? Because that is the exact implication of your opinion.
> 
> Pay workers above market values --> have to charge customers higher than market prices --> customer refuse to pay higher than market prices --> business unprofitable/lose money --> need to layoff/remove jobs --> increased unemployment.


So your argument is slavery is ok. Sweat shops are ok. Human rights violations do not matter, contracts signed w the un do not matter. Expliot other humans for your profit as much as possible. Yeah bring slavery back bc its cheaper. Then have white slaves doing your bidding until you can get robots to do it. You feed your slaves so its ok.

What about its not ethical do you not understand? Not only is it not legal people do not like to use services especially in america that exploit labor. People like to feel good about what they are doing so paying your drivers a liveable wage is actually a marketing ploy like saying your product is organic. People pay more for it. But jesus man i shouldnt have to explain an entire ethics class to some jerk on the internet. Youre an ignorant jerk who wants white slaves. Crazy.

But boom if you are taking business ethics that last paragraph is your final. That will get you an a. Be ethical and use it as marketing to offset the cost.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It does not. Your "outline" is based on false premises that beget false conclusions. Your "arguments", therefore, fail.


Still haven't heard any valid justification for why its invalid.

So basically the ever popular 'I'm right, your wrong, because I said so' argument, gotcha.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Still haven't heard any valid justification for things you said.
> So basically the ' I'm right, your wrong, because I said so' argument, gotcha.


Ethics, its not legal. Just bc you make the most profit owning slaves doesnt mean you can own slaves, feeding people is not enough. It was outlawed 200 years ago. Its barbaric, you have to pay people $11 an hour or you go to jail. Unless youre like uber and find a loophole but that could change. I wouldnt be surprised if uber execs started getting arrested for this fraud on a company.

Congrats though, i dont think youre stupid but you are the first person ive ever heard in my entire life make an arguement for white slavery.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Cklw said:


> Do you tip your waiter at restaurant? Who more than likely doesn't even make minimum wage? They take your order, than walk the food to your table with no out of pocket costs except for a food safety course every couple years (depending on local laws).


I tip waitress if I eat at a restaurant often because it provides additional value of good service and not having food messed with.
Tipping courier provides me no meaningful value.



Tnasty said:


> Bottom line is; if you know what a driver really makes and you don't tip you are a selfish ****.


Then you knowing that the material and assembly for the device that enabled you to view and reply to this thread are mined and assembled by people in poverty make you a selfish **** for supporting said practice as well?

What about the made in asia clothes you wear, the imported food you eat by low paying farmers, or that low paying labor that went into gathering the raw material for your car? You making such consumption choice make you a selfish **** as well or only when things are unfavorable for you?

Be honest, when you travel to countries for vacation, or w/e do you pay their local rates for goods and services or the NA/EU rates for equivalent goods or service? Does that make someone a selfish **** as well?

According to your logic, everyone is a selfish ****, so it is just normal and not worth mentioning.



Drizzle said:


> So your argument is slavery is ok. Sweat shops are ok. Human rights violations do not matter, contracts signed w the un do not matter. Expliot other humans for your profit as much as possible. Yeah bring slavery back bc its cheaper. Then have white slaves doing your bidding until you can get robots to do it. You feed your slaves so its ok.
> 
> What about its not ethical do you not understand? Not only is it not legal people do not like to use services especially in america that exploit labor. People like to feel good about what they are doing so paying your drivers a liveable wage is actually a marketing ploy like saying your product is organic. People pay more for it. But jesus man i shouldnt have to explain an entire ethics class to some jerk on the internet. Youre an ignorant jerk who wants white slaves. Crazy.
> 
> But boom if you are taking business ethics that last paragraph is your final. That will get you an a. Be ethical and use it as marketing to offset the cost.


slave
/slāv/
_noun_

a person who is the legal property of another and is forced to obey them.
When did I say slavery is ok?

Slavery is someone who are forced to work for FREE against threats of violence or other harm because they are considered property. This doesn't apply to any of the examples given.

If you are in a work that you decided to be part of for w/e the pay is voluntarily and can leave without suffering physical harm then how does that make you a slave?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Doesn't happen often but happens enough times.
> 
> They usually call you when they arrived in their car, at the side of the road and expect you to come out to get the food. Wtf. I live in a house with parking space too. Doesn't surprise me they are also the one to never follow delivery instructions. I laugh internally when they ask me to give them a thumbs up rating.


Uber really hasn't got the word out to people as to what they are expected to do for the food deliveries. Many of the couriers have a different idea as to the expectations than what you have for them. Here at UP, you'll see people with different views as to what the expectations are for Ubereats. But its really up to Uber itself to regulate the matter, make it clear to the customers, drivers as well as restaurant contractors what exactly will be done, and what compensation will be made for it. Right now, there is both a regrettable failure to communicate as well as a failure to police the situation to make sure that everyone is on the same page.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> What about its not ethical do you not understand? Not only is it not legal people do not like to use services especially in america that exploit labor. People like to feel good about what they are doing so paying your drivers a liveable wage is actually a marketing ploy like saying your product is organic. People pay more for it. But jesus man i shouldnt have to explain an entire ethics class to some jerk on the internet. Youre an ignorant jerk who wants white slaves. Crazy.
> 
> But boom if you are taking business ethics that last paragraph is your final. That will get you an a. Be ethical and use it as marketing to offset the cost.


Lol, its already established none of the examples we worked with indicates a slave. Working for low pay or the alt of being homeless, neither makes you a slave.

You are correct there is a segment of market out there for 'ethical' products. But it is definitely a niche rather than the default of choice. It is not for the masses. All they doing is selling emotion.

It seems you do not have the self awareness that a lot of consumption in your daily life is derived directly from low paying workers. Or are you saying you are ok paying 400% market value for your current cost of living to ensure these overseas workers are paid fairly, whatever fair means.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I just downloaded the UE app for the first time. When you go to place an order, it gives the customer the choice of meeting the car or having the delivery brought to the door.
> 
> If they're going to do that, they should have the same choice for the drivers. Then there would be less confusion... on both sides.


Customer is paying for the service, while the driver is being paid to provide the service. If a driver don't want to provide the service or think he is being underpaid, he should look for other jobs.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Uber Eats drivers were never instructed that it was supposed to be a delivery to door service. With the big cities they're in, that's not possible everywhere. Advertising that to customers is misleading & fraudulent. Drivers should then be paid for parking at minimum if that is the official expectation, which of course with Uber, nothing is official & everything is gray, letting them do & get away with everything.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Customer is paying for the service, while the driver is being paid to provide the service. If a driver don't want to provide the service or think he is being underpaid, he should look for other jobs.


But that's the thing. Drivers were never told it was supposed to be to the door. It was supposed to be curbside. It's not about the pay. Well, it sort of is. Drivers get paid for curbside service.

And you're right. Maybe drivers should just refuse to do Eats. I never did it because of the parking situation in the cities they first started doing it in in my area.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> But that's the thing. Drivers were never told it was supposed to be to the door. It was supposed to be curbside. It's not about the pay. Well, it sort of is. Drivers get paid for curbside service.


https://about.ubereats.com/faq/
Depends on the City, the only city that I've see is curb only is LA.



> *Will my delivery partner bring the meal to my door or inside my office?*
> Your delivery partner will generally bring your order right to your door. If it's easiest for you to walk outside-that's fine too. You can always meet the delivery partner at the curb.


I refuse pickup if the restaurant is in the area that I know parking is an issue or going in to ASU area.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The selfish runts have no idea what's happening between their door and the curb ,and don't care if you get a ticket,damage to your mirrors or car get robbed or killed just make sure my slippers don't get dirty and my food is hot.Very sad that some of those runts are fellow drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> https://about.ubereats.com/faq/
> Depends on the City, the only city that I've see is curb only is LA.


That's what they told the customers, not the drivers.

They should, at the very, very least, indicate on the ping whether it's curb or door, so that the driver knows whether or not they want to do the job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Still haven't heard any valid justification for why its invalid.


.....no, but you have seen it, you choose to ignore it because it conflicts with your Best of All Possible Worlds. We will start with "what you expect to pass for "arguments" do not play out empirically. Theory and the laboratory are wonderful until they do not work in reality.



AveragePerson said:


> I tip waitress if I eat at a restaurant often because it provides additional value of good service and not having food messed with. Tipping courier provides me no meaningful value.


Who told you that a courier could not give you better service or could not tamper with your food? This is one reason, among several, why I keep stating that your "arguments" are invalid. They do not play out empirically. If you believe that a courier, between the restaurant and your address has no opportunity to tamper with or even eat your order, you are living in a real La-La-Land, but, you *have* proved that you can see only your Best of All Possible Worlds. In fact, go to the Uber Eats Boards in this very forum and you will see an occasional customer complaint about missing items and orders with which the courier tampered.

Your original complaint in your Original Post involved a lack of service. While you do not expect a mere complaint to rectify a service problem at a restaurant, you expect it to do so with food delivery. The subject, here, in both situations, is service. You are willing to tip a waiter for good service but unwilling to tip a courier for good service. This is why the courier will not schlepp it to your door. Your "points" are totally divorced from reality. I am not the first one on this topic to inform you on this. Other posters have told you to tip. Welcome to America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). If you want good service from a food courier, pay for it, just as you would if you wanted good service from a waiter. If you want fourth rate service, pay fourth rate rates.

You do not like that? You are free to start your own food delivery company and hire drivers programmed for blind obedience. You are free to go out and purchase delivery rollers (such as what Amazondotcom is using), deal with the regulators and laws on their use and have them go into buildings and up the elelators straight to the apartment. That way, there is no worry about a tip, as you can not tip a twenty-first century version of Odd Ogg.






Bottom line: If you want better service, pay for it. The way in which you pay for better service, even by your own admission, is called a "tip". Try rendering one. You will be amazed at the results.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .....no, but you have seen it, you choose to ignore it because it conflicts with your Best of All Possible Worlds.


Apparently, he never read _Candide_. Something tells me, though, that even if he were to make the effort, it would be pointless in his case.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Customer is *not* paying for the service, while the driver is *not* being paid to provide the *door-to-door* service.


FIFY



SuzeCB said:


> Drivers get paid for curbside service.


Drivers *ain't even* being paid for kerbside service, which is one reason why I will not do Uber Eats.



SuzeCB said:


> And you're right. Maybe drivers should just refuse to do Eats. I never did it because of the parking situation in the cities they first started doing it in in my area.


They should, but, for some, it is the only employment that they can find.

There are several reasons why I will not do it.

Lack of parking-.....both at restaurant and drop-off. In my city, odds are that you would have to walk several blocks. I do not mind the walk, but, I do mind the uncompensated or undercompensated time that the walk requires.

Restaurants that keep you waiting-This is uncompensated. Time is money. Uber will not pay.

Tipping not necessary-Although Uber does give the opportunity to tip, few people do this, as, when Uber launched Uber Eats, it made a big deal of "tipping not necessary". It does not make as much noise about the current opportunity for the customer to tip.

Restaurants get to rate the driver-WHY? Under ideal conditions, the driver comes in, gives the name.shows his telephone/receives the order, leaves. What is to rate about that? If the driver gives the restaurant personnel a hard time about being kept waiting, that is deserved. The restaurant should have the order ready and Uber should not assign the driver until the restaurant has had the time to prepare the order.

Pay-It is even worse than UberX, and that is pretty bad.

Uber's failure to allow for multiple orders delivered by the same driver on a route.-If Uber would get it together with the restaurants so that the employee can bring the order to the kerb as soon as the driver arrives, he can collect multiple orders from several restaurants in one trip. If Uber ingrains it into the customer that he must come out and fetch his order, the driver can do several deliveries. This would actually make Uber Eats profitable to the driver and speed up the process. At that point, you can care less about tips. Uber should leave the option, but, if it does not make too much noise about the option, who cares as long as you are making money?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> https://about.ubereats.com/faq/
> Depends on the City, the only city that I've see is curb only is LA.


Interesting link: what I get out of it is (1) tipping is not encouraged, but they're told that if they want to for "great service" (what's "great service" anyway? My food actually arrived intact?), they can do it in the app, which is almost certain to reduce the likelihood of an actual tip, and (2) the default expectation for customers is that "[y]our delivery partner will generally bring your order right to your door."

Every time I read anything at this site about UberEats, it just reinforces my conviction that I will never, ever bother with UberEats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Apparently, he never read _Candide_. Something tells me, though, that even if he were to make the effort, it would be pointless in his case.


_......pour vrai......................._


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

come on , if you live on the top floor in a confusing complex with multi buildings the same number , or are in an office building labeled suite #b600 . how is the driver expected to leave his car in search of your spot . come down and meet him .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Verdict in, op is a cheap foodhole
Don't feed him anymore


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Verdict in, op is a cheap foodhole
> Don't feed him anymore


That is fine, just don't expect to be paid for not completing the job as advertised.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Verdict in, op is a cheap foodhole
> Don't feed him anymore


That is correct. If you read the original post the driver expected this person to come to his vehicle to retrieve the food. Based on the authors repeated comments about being upset over this level of service it's most likely not possible that this customer didn't have some sort of contact with the driver requesting it be delivered to the door, which obviously the driver didn't do. The customer then stated that the driver requested a thumbs up from the customer, which the customer internally laughed at. So we are to believe that the driver refused to deliver to the door, in spite of the customer requesting it, then asked for a favorable review. Doubtful that happened. If the customer didn't have contact with the driver requesting door delivery then the customer has no valid argument at all. The customer probably lives in the basement of their parents house and has no other means to communicate their cheapness than online forums, and everybody fed into it with real life concerns. Be happy with the customers misery and let it go.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

This guy typing up novels to defend his cheapness. Meanwhile, most in here have come to the conclusion that he is a cheap bastard that no one would like to be around....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cheap foodhole vote #1


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

crowuber said:


> This guy typing up novels to defend his cheapness. Meanwhile, most in here have come to the conclusion that he is a cheap bastard that no one would like to be around....


Correct, I realized the mistake in the original post, comical at best


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Door to door np unless only parking is, taxi stand, fire lane, no standing if a giant apartment tower, 

Not risking being towed or ticket for a delivery .

Happened to me tonight, told dude i left it with concierge/security man .

I reported guy to uber .

My only parking options were against the law . ( double park run in run out restruants, double park deliver to door of a house np, even local cops are very lenient here ).


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

The disconnect and lack of awareness how economy works is apparent here.

How can you call someone cheap when you yourself participate in a economy that utilize cheap labor? Take a look where your clothes, electronic, shoes, or even where your food is sourced from. Then look up how much those people are paid.

Complaining about low pay while happily eating the fruits of someone paid even less without sparing a second thought.

Now that is some hypocrisy.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't find anyone to bring me clothing and sneakers to my door!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> I can't find anyone to bring me clothing and sneakers to my door!


Have you tried any delivery service like UPS, DHL, etc?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They come to my mailbox by the curb.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I tip waitress if I eat at a restaurant often because it provides additional value of good service and not having food messed with.
> Tipping courier provides me no meaningful value.
> 
> Then you knowing that the material and assembly for the device that enabled you to view and reply to this thread are mined and assembled by people in poverty make you a selfish @@@@ for supporting said practice as well?
> ...


So according to you, your "courier" ain't worth sh*t, even tho almost same service as a waiter.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cklw said:


> So according to you, your "courier" ain't worth sh*t, even tho almost same service as a waiter.


My waiter does not get pissed and expect me to get up off my fat ass and do his or her job. If I have to get up and walk to the counter to get my food or refill my drinks than I kind of wonder what the waiter is even there for.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Cklw said:


> So according to you, your "courier" ain't worth sh*t, even tho almost same service as a waiter.


You are worth what you are paid


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> My waiter does not get pissed and expect me to get up off my fat ass and do his or her job. If I have to get up and walk to the counter to get my food or refill my drinks than I kind of wonder what the waiter is even there for.


Like I said before, whether it's curb or door is based on market.

I haven't delivered eats, nor I plan too, no money in it, and the driver gets blamed if anything is wrong, even for stuff out of their control.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> WTF and why


Entitles custholes such as yourself are the reason delivery drivers lick your pizza topping and spit in your food. You expect people to be at your beck and call, as slaves, for $3? Seriously? Get off your lazy behind and get to McCrappus to get your own meal.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Entitles custholes such as yourself are the reason delivery drivers lick your pizza topping and spit in your food. You expect people to be at your beck and call, as slaves, for $3? Seriously? Get off your lazy behind and get to McCrappus to get your own meal.


Don't expect anything other than receiving an advertised service at the advertised price.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

He clearly enjoyes being a turd.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Mail man


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> Entitles custholes such as yourself are the reason delivery drivers lick your pizza topping and spit in your food. You expect people to be at your beck and call, as slaves, for $3? Seriously? Get off your lazy behind and get to McCrappus to get your own meal.


Licking food or spitting on food is the petty reponse of a immature child throwing a tantrum.

When you decided to work as a courier were the offered pay not known to you or hidden from you? If it was known, why act surprised when you are compensated as such? If it was not known to you, why continue to work for those rates?



Tnasty said:


> He clearly enjoyes being a turd.


Are you a turd for not tipping the checkout lady?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

crowuber said:


> This guy typing up novels to defend his cheapness. Meanwhile, most in here have come to the conclusion that he is a cheap bastard that no one would like to be around....


I don't think you have sufficiently proved that I'm cheap for paying exactly the quoted price for a service. What you, yourself have establish however, is that your a self professed thief. Must be in your nature to steal, definitely an upstanding person you are.



crowuber said:


> Look, if it's an apartment complex and I have to park far away or you didn't give me a gate code, I'm stealing eating your food. No, I won't be calling you and wasting my time for 3$ , I'm just stealing eating your food.
> If you order to an address downtown and you want me to park on a side street and risk a parking ticket, I'm stealing eating your food. I also won't be calling you to try to resolve this issue.
> If you order after 10pm and expect me to deliver to the door to ANY address, I'm stealing eating your food... and no, I won't even call you to come outside( time wasting).
> Hell, if you order from one of my favorite restaraunts, *I may just, no matter what, STEAL EAT YOUR FOOD.*
> ...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I believe it completely!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

If a courier does not do the job properly and I reported to Uber/Foodora/DoorDash/Skip, generally they give you a credit, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You are worth what you are paid


False.



AveragePerson said:


> Are you a turd for not tipping the checkout lady?


When did people start tipping the check out ladies? You always did tip certain people who brought items to your door. The mailman and REA/UPS/FedEx are (or in the case of REA, were) different, but, you tipped Telegram Sam, the guy who delivered your groceries, the guy who delivered the booze, the pizza guy, the guy who delivered Chinese..............

As you have throughout this topic, you are trying to compare things that do not compare.



AveragePerson said:


> If a courier does not do the job properly and I reported to Uber/Foodora/DoorDash/Skip, generally they give you a credit, in case anyone is wondering.


We are not unaware of that. More than a few of us do not care. I do not do Uber Eats. There are several reasons why I do not, one of which is customers JUST like you!

We are not unaware, but we do not care. When we do the Shirlington Shuffle, it is similar. We collect our cancellation. Uber bills the customer for it. The customer protests. Uber refunds it to them. We keep our cancellation payment. We do not care. We got ours, we are too busy worrying about ours, so we do not care about anyone else's. I do not know where you are, but, I am in the Good Ol' U.S. of A. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). I get mine, I do not care who gets anything else.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know where you are, but, I am in the Good Ol' U.S. of A. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). I get mine, I do not care who gets anything else.


Same holds true of course I got the service that I wanted as in I got mine, why should I care what or if you were compensated and if that amount was enough for your desires. I got mine after all, what do I care about you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> False.
> 
> When did people start tipping the check out ladies? You always did tip certain people who brought items to your door. The mailman and REA/UPS/FedEx are (or in the case of REA, were) different, but, you tipped Telegram Sam, the guy who delivered your groceries, the guy who delivered the booze, the pizza guy, the guy who delivered Chinese..............
> 
> ...


Heh!

Sounds like convos I've had with unaccompanied minors or parents with small children and no car seat...

"Am I gonna be charged a cancellation fee? I shouldn't be charged a cancellation fee!"

"Not my business Ma'am/Sir. I charge Uber/Lyft. What they do or don't do with you is between you and them."

"But I'm not getting the ride! Why should I be charged if I'm not taking the ride?!"

"That's why it's called a 'Cancellation Fee' and not a 'Fare."

I know. A lot of unnecessary exchange. Sometimes, though, it's just fun to see the looks on their faces.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember drivers.
RS companies AND pax/people waiting on parcels and food, they don't treat your time as invaluably as you do. They could care less how long YOU waited to get their food and bring it, or how much gas it cost YOU to get to them through rush hour. All to make less money than it just cost them to actually physically make their delivery.
The same as the pax believes that for .5 miles they own your car and everything in it. And that you should break laws to make them happy. And that tickets that you get because they demand to be picked up in certain zones are fine, because they don't have to pay them and 'uber has our backs'. 

LMAO... The lack of accountability in people anymore is a bloody riot. I hope some people don't expect ice cream and a participation trophy for posting/posting in this thread. I hate to think of grown men crying in front of their computers because someone wasn't holding their hands and giving them encouragement.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I been ordering out everyday for the past 2 weeks and I haven't tipped thus far. I don't see any courier being disappointed or upset so far. People in UP are just uptight sometimes.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I tie mine to a drone and fly it to you from my car, I then deduct the cost of my drone and the drones mileage as well.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I been ordering out everyday for the past 2 weeks and I haven't tipped thus far. I don't see any courier being disappointed or upset so far. People in UP are just uptight sometimes.


They won't show it but they are, your cheapness


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I been ordering out everyday for the past 2 weeks and I haven't tipped thus far. I don't see any courier being disappointed or upset so far.


Odds are that you do not pay enough attention to notice it. Even if you did, which likely you do not, they are not going to show it, because they know how quickly and easily people are offended, these days. Most of these people running Uber Eats are desperate. They know that customer complaints are a free one way ticket to the De-Activation Station.

Once we are logged out, we can call the customer the cheapskate that he is.

You are precisely the type of customer that keeps me off of Uber Eats.

I could hope that I never get you as a customer on UberX if you come here to visit, but, even if I do not, I will get more than a few as bad as or worse than you, so it will not make much difference.

At least you will be able to duck tipping too many people at your accommodations, as the overpriced fleabags on New York Avenue have only desk clerks and no door or bell men.

Odds are that I will not get you as a customer in the cab, unless there is a nasty surge on UberX and you decide to try Uber Taxi to game that surge. The small consolation might be that if Uber Taxi is not available in your market, you might not know to try it here, .............oh well, now I have given away its presence, so.......................................................



Cklw said:


> They won't show it but they are, your cheapness


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Odds are that you do not pay enough attention to notice it. Even if you did, which likely you do not, they are not going to show it, because they know how quickly and easily people are offended, these days. Most of these people running Uber Eats are desperate. They know that customer complaints are a free one way ticket to the De-Activation Station.
> 
> Once we are logged out, we can call the customer the cheapskate that he is.
> 
> ...


Is it me or does below @AveragePerson make lilcindy look like a saint


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Cklw said:


> They won't show it but they are, your cheapness


@Another Uber Driver

How can you be cheap if your spending way more by ordering takeout delivery. Also no tip should be pretty common for the food courier is it not? I won't stand out at all.

It's honestly not my obligation to ensure they are paid whatever the subjective fair pay is to them. All i know is i already pay for the service at the quoted price. Talk to your courier company about pay. Not my problem, just like the homeless person begging for money is not my problem either, it does not make me cheap for not giving them money either.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> @Another Uber Driver
> 
> How can you be cheap if your spending way more by ordering takeout delivery. Also no tip should be pretty common for the food courier is it not? I won't stand out at all.
> 
> It's honestly not my obligation to ensure they are paid whatever the subjective fair pay is to them. All i know is i already pay for the service at the quoted price. Talk to your courier company about pay. Not my problem, just like the homeless person begging for money is not my problem either, it does not make me cheap for not giving them money either.


I agree being cheap would be making the food at home. Going out to eat less cheap, having food delivered to your home least cheap.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I been ordering out everyday for the past 2 weeks and I haven't tipped thus far. I don't see any courier being disappointed or upset so far. People in UP are just uptight sometimes.


Get a load of this clown! First "it" complains about the level of service. Then "it" makes it clear that "it" won't tip a driver regardless of the service, in spite of it being a common practice and courtesy for many years to ensure the driver gets paid a fair amount. This dude is full of s*hit, if "it" gets delivery every day, it's like I said before, "it" lives in the basement of "its" parents house, but I doubt "it" gets any delivery at all. Pay your parents some rent and maybe they turn on the heat down there for you. And the other clown agreeing with "it" is probably one and the same, too funny.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> How can you be cheap if your spending way more by ordering takeout delivery.


You are being cheap because you are not tipping the delivery guy.



AveragePerson said:


> Also no tip should be pretty common for the food courier is it not?


That is *FALSE*. Tipping the "food courier" is a common practice, EXCEPT for Uber Eats. When Uber Eats launched, it advertised "tipping not necessary". Why did Uber Eats need to do this if "no tip" were supposedly the "common practice" that you seem to think that it is. You have it backwards, Sirrah. Tipping the food delivery guy is common practice. Uber Eats is the exception.

The no tipping culture fostered by Uber Eats is one reason, out of several, why it will not be @Another Uber Driver who will be bringing your order to your door. In fact, @Another Uber Driver will not be the driver who acknowledges the request or who picks up the order. In fact, it will not be @Another Uber Driver who even bothers* to log on* to the Uber Eats platform.

In the Best Of All Possible Worlds where you live, perhaps


> "No tip [is] common for the food courier


, but, in the real world where I live, a tip IS


> "common for the food courier"


 



AveragePerson said:


> I won't stand out at all.


Perhaps to the ants on Uber Eats, you will not. To the hip Uber Eats driver, you will. This passes over your standing out to the pizza guys and Chinese food delivery guys.



AveragePerson said:


> All i know is i already pay for the service at the quoted price.


.........and I suppose that you pay for your hotel room at the quoted price and when you go out for dinner you pay for your meal at the quoted price so you do not tip the bell man or the waiter, either. See if you continue to get good service like that.

You want that order schlepped to the door? Dig deep, Sirrah. You want to be a tightwad? Come downstairs and get your order or guess who will get it?



> the homeless person


........you guessed it.............................. He *ain't my problem, neither*, but, odds are that I do not want whatever you ordered, so, I am sure some homeless guy does..............................



AveragePerson said:


> just like the homeless person begging for money is not my problem either, it does not make me cheap for not giving them money either.


.............invalid comparison; we will begin with the homeless person's not rendering unto you any service. The "food courier" is.



Cklw said:


> Is it me or does below @AveragePerson make lilcindy look like a saint


They are both as bad. I would not want to haul either one of them. I do not do Uber Eats, so, at least I will never deal with him there.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............invalid comparison; we will begin with the homeless person's not rendering unto you any service. The "food courier" is.


And the UberEats driver is being compensated for his service already.... having the hand out wanting more is no different as stated before than the homeless guy having his hand out.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

@Another Uber Driver he already stated he tips his waiter since it's common practice.

Going by his posts, he thinks very little of people in the service industry.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cklw said:


> @Another Uber Driver he already stated he tips his waiter since it's common practice.
> 
> Going by his posts, he thinks very little of people in the service industry.


...........either way, it works against him, shows his status as uninformed and shows that his "arguments" are empty.

He does not seem to know that you do tip delivery people; that makes him uninformed.
He "argues" that he is "paying the quoted price" for his meal delivery, so he does not need to tip. What about the "quoted price" on the bill when he dines at an establishment? Oh no, he pays in excess of the "quoted price" there and expects to do so. He does not tell the waiter:to work it out with his employer. He is contradicting himself.

Every "argument" that he has advanced in this topic has failed and failed miserably.

As you so correctly state: it is obvious that he considers those in the service business as persons of little, if any, consequence..


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Pretty funny thread the one thing I have not seen mentioned to the OP is that Ubereats says that it is a door delivery. We are independent contractors aka our own business and if as my own business I'd feel that it is not appropriate to deliver to the door for whatever that reason is that's the final say. You can complain all you want it wont change a thing.


----------

